# Income tax treatment of Victorian Government’s Business Costs Assistance Program Grants



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

*Australian Taxation Office statement on whether the Victorian Government’s Business Costs Assistance Program grants are taxable for income tax purposes:*










*Business Costs Assistance Program Grants - Taxable or Non Taxable*

_Hi I've done some searching and I can't find the answer to this so I'm hoping if you could please help. I am wondering if the Victorian Business Costs Assistance Program grants (1 and 2) are taxable or not? Thanks_







community.ato.gov.au

*Business Costs Assistance Program Grants - Taxable or Non Taxable*

The Victorian Business Costs Assistance Program is so new that we don't have an answer specifically on whether it is taxable or not.

Some payments from the Victorian Government for COVID-19 support are NANE income. We have a specific list of grants and payments which are NANE on our website.

Our page for government grants and payments during COVID-19 will be updated as more information becomes available.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

These grants are not subject to GST.


----------

